

Moving from PyroCMS to Jekyll for speed, security and sanity - coldclimate
http://canddi.com/blog/2013/09/becoming-static-making-the-move-to-jekyll/

======
coldclimate
This was a short run self contained project by our summer intern Dan, but
turns out to have had a tonne of benefits.

